# Found old pics



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

Looking on old cds I found some pics of my S3 in Colombia


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Found old pics (vr6power !)*

Very nice 3-door! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Maybe I'll have to move to...Columbia...to get one...


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Found old pics (Grimnebulin)*

Yeah... I really miss that car


----------



## tristeza (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Found old pics (vr6power !)*

what engine did that car have? looks beautiful...


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Found old pics (tristeza)*

Thanks







.... it had the 1.8T


----------



## S4TAN (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Found old pics (vr6power !)*

Lovely!
My had such a sad engine - an old range rover hit it at one hell of a speed on a back lane, just 14,000 miles and so shiney


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Found old pics (S4TAN)*

I only enjoyed mine for 2 months.


----------

